# eye wash drain question



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am going to a hospital to bid on replacing a eye wash station in the laundry room. The one they have there now just drains on the floor. They want me to replace it with a new one and to just let drain on the floor. I am not comfortable doing this. If some one should walk in there and slip on the floor because of water on the floor I am afraid that it could come back on me. The only place I could drain it to would be a laundry tray about 3 ft away. I am thinking about putting a dishwasher tailpiece on the launtry tray waste and drain it that way. not up to code I know but better than having it drain on the floor and creating a job site hazard. What do you guys think about this? They claim that it never gets used anyway, that it is just there in case of emergncy. but as you all know it just takes one slip to ruin someones life. If they insist on not putting a drain on the eye wash I am going to put a clause in the contract that I am installing it that way by there request and will not accept responsibilty if anyone gets hurt due to water on the floor.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Put a clause in the contract, emergency only no drain needed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I remember running across this a long time ago. I to thought it would be better to drain it into the plumbing system. but the inspector told me its code to let it drain on the floor or to an indirect drain. The fear is if the drain that its tied into backs up and fills the catch bowl, there is a chance the backed up water can splash upward into the persons face that is using it to wash out their eyes.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Put a clause in the contract, emergency only no drain needed.


 I agree with GP here. A simple claus in contract. It is true they rarely or never get used.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Install it to code and have it inspected...AND write a clause into the contract that you recommend. a drain to avoid a possible hazzardous/deadly slip and fall condition. The problem with just writing it into the contract is that if an incident does occur the person that gets hurt will sue you and the owner of the building. Meaning that if its not properly installed per code you cannot just sign over the liability with a contract clause to the owner. Plus inspections protect you from someone altering your work and then trying to hold you liable for a bad install. If you have it inspected then you have alttle more to stand on.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

The ones I've worked on have been to the drain.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

well i checked the code and I can't find anything that said it had to drain into the sewer system. So I am just going to let drain on the floor or in a bucket and put a clause in the contract that I am not responsible for injuries due to anyone slipping and getting hurt.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Al, because an eyewash station is considered an emergency use fixture it can drain on the floor. Even if there is no floor drain it can still drain on the floor. Several companies make self contained units that hang on the wall with an elevated water bag for places where there is no access to a water supply. Though I agree in principal of the sewer back up possibility, I have never seen that particular reason in print anywhere and in fact, all of the eyewash stations in our Tech center are plumbed direct to a trap. So if there is drainage pipe near by you could in fact use it but are not required to.


----------



## pbr2424 (Feb 24, 2009)

Most of the ones I put in go to a floor drain using the codes for an indirect waste. Some have just drained onto the floor because of their infrequent use and the cost of installing a floor drain. Have the Plumbing inspector sign off on it and be aware of it then he would be responsible.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

pbr2424 said:


> Most of the ones I put in go to a floor drain using the codes for an indirect waste. Some have just drained onto the floor because of their infrequent use and the cost of installing a floor drain. Have the Plumbing inspector sign off on it and be aware of it then he would be responsible.


I agree. Canada mind you, but every eyewash station in a hospital mechanical room or the laundry area was placed so that the clear water waste was piped to an indirect connection to a floor drain or else drained directly on the floor so long as the floor was lino or concrete.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup. You can drain it into a storm drain here if you like. It's treated much like a relief valve here, where, if there's water present then be alerted to danger.
Draining on the floor is acceptible.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys. pz comes through again.:thumbup:


----------

